

Stuck In The Middle With Bruce - oscardelben
http://www.starcitygames.com/magic/misc/2005_Stuck_In_The_Middle_With_Bruce.html

======
oscardelben
I've found this article on less wrong. It's written by a magician, but it's
really highly relevant for startups.

